# So I bought Wild World...for one day.



## Spooky. (Dec 3, 2014)

I got New Leaf almost...two months ago. I got addicted to it fast, so decided to check out Wild World and picked up a copy the other day. I played it for all of a half hour and decided it was horrible. I returned it the next day. I mean...I paid $31 for it (which is insane in itself for a really old, used DS game) and it wasn't worth it. I think it got spoiled for me from playing NL for a while first. I just couldn't stand the set up, everything being smushed on one screen, the shops not being in a different area than your town. So I returned it and got my money back (lied and said I got it for someone who already had it, ha.) 

What do you guys think of WW? 
Maybe it's not so bad but after NL it just seemed highly unplayable and it was too expensive for an old, used game.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 3, 2014)

I've never played it, but I've played the Gamecube version and City Folk, so I understand where you're coming from. It can be hard to go back to older entries in a series once you've already played the newer games.

I try not to compare them to newer entries and just enjoy them for what they are though. The only two series I've really played in a random order are Harvest Moon and Rune Factory. RF especially can be a bit hard to go back to, but I still really enjoy the earlier installments. I go back and play RF1 all the time because it's just so much... simpler. Sometimes that's nice. c:

But yeah I haven't heard great things about Wild World, it seemed similar to City Folk to me so I never bothered with it.


----------



## Spooky. (Dec 3, 2014)

New Leaf was my first (and only) AC game. I have a friend who said she used to play Wild World and she played it a lot so I didn't think it would be too bad. But it was just terrible to me and not worth paying full price for a used game so back it went. I just deleted my town so you couldn't tell I played it before sending it back, haha.


----------



## wintersoldier (Dec 3, 2014)

i used to play it all the time in hs, but going back to it i don't think the game aged that well. it was good for it's time, but once you hit a certain point in the game it would get dull anyway. >_<


----------



## Spooky. (Dec 3, 2014)

Guess it's good I returned it.


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 3, 2014)

Namstar said:


> I got New Leaf almost...two months ago. I got addicted to it fast, so decided to check out Wild World and picked up a copy the other day. I played it for all of a half hour and decided it was horrible. I returned it the next day. I mean...I paid $31 for it (which is insane in itself for a really old, used DS game) and it wasn't worth it. I think it got spoiled for me from playing NL for a while first. I just couldn't stand the set up, everything being smushed on one screen, the shops not being in a different area than your town. So I returned it and got my money back (lied and said I got it for someone who already had it, ha.)
> 
> What do you guys think of WW?
> Maybe it's not so bad but after NL it just seemed highly unplayable and it was too expensive for an old, used game.



Haha! As a kid I loved Wild World! 
Until I got City Folk...and then New Leaf.
The game is ancient. Of course the game mechanics are going to be different. c:
I loved the character dialogue a lot more in WW though. There was a lot more development. It seemed like not a lot of things were repeated.


----------



## avsrule247 (Dec 5, 2014)

I've never played Wild World but I think whenever there is a game series that builds on previous releases it's always going to be disappointing to new players. I can't see myself ever playing Wild World but I'm sure there are some Animal Crossing fans that love to go back and play it every now and again. I don't think I'd pay $31 for it either way though. I saw it on Amazon for $50+ but they do have them used for $14+


----------



## Nashiro (Dec 5, 2014)

I had Wild World on a ROM (...cheap Asian parents) and I used to spend hours on hours as a preteen playing it. It was fun at the time and I certainly think doing jobs for Tom Nook was fairy fun for me too. The depth of the villagers back then was stronger- snooty villagers were rude, so were cranky villagers. Resetti scared me to no end so I double saved all the time. The game back the was more "inset" and not so customisable as it is today with NL.

I was playing a ROM of it on my PC earlier this month and nostalgia hit me so hard-- how different it was  the gloomy constant weather, the signs which gave silly advice but were just place holders for villager moving spots. It gives off a creepy aura now that I think about it-- especially with that mysterious foundation Tortimer kept mentioning-- Boondox. Characters were more shifty and you had to WORK to get their trust. I miss what WW introduced me to the AC series, but I really like how customised I can make my town now. It certainly got boring after a while, but the same goes for NL, just the gratifying rewarding system in NL is much much easier now.


----------



## Momo15 (Dec 5, 2014)

Namstar said:


> I paid $31 for it



By any chance, did you get it from Gamestop? That's how much City Folk cost there.

And IMO, Wild World, as my first game, was excellent when it first came out, but due to its lack of creative events and whatnot, it is kinda frustrating and gets boring really fast. I was addicted to Wild World in Elementary/Middle school when it was the only thing I could get for my DS at the time, but even before New Leaf came out, I eventually stopped.


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 5, 2014)

Wild World was extremely underwhelming for me. I got it before I got new leaf, and I was still not impressed. I guess it just didn't age well. But! If you want a WW-esque experience, maybe try Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times? I always reccommend this to people who didn't like Wild World. It's extremely comparable to WW, but it has a loose plot to it, where you're a wizard in training. It's definitely worth looking into, and I got my copy for $15 used at GS. (btw, $31 for WW is outrageous!)


----------



## Cyan Potato (Dec 5, 2014)

Wild World was probably the best ACNL experience for me, because I played it for years since I turned 9. I _loved_ the gameplay because I could take my DS wherever I went and play whenever I wanted. Although City Folk had more benefits, I had an attachment/obsession to Wild World because I personally felt as if it was a far different and special environment, and because it was portable.

...and then once I got hooked to New Leaf, I cringed whenever I attempted to play Wild World because even though I still liked my town, the graphics hecka hurt my eyes. It was so sad to be leaving a significant portion of my childhood, even though it was probably for the better...

Am I the only one who still likes the music from Wild World?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Cyan Potato said:


> Am I the only one who still likes the music from Wild World?


No, the music in WW/CF is just amaaaziiiing.
Though the Gamecube soundtrack is still the best.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, there's no point in playing Wild World anymore other than Nostalgia's sake.

When it comes to a handheld, ACNL delivers so much more than what ACWW has to offer.
Not to put WW down or anything, it's just the newer games kinda spoiled us with all the crap you can do in those games.

Though it does have some stuff that I really do hope they bring back. (Better Villager conversations anybody?)


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 6, 2014)

LaceGloves said:


> Haha! As a kid I loved Wild World!
> Until I got City Folk...and then New Leaf.
> The game is ancient. Of course the game mechanics are going to be different. c:
> I loved the character dialogue a lot more in WW though. There was a lot more development. It seemed like not a lot of things were repeated.


I second this!


----------



## Toffee (Dec 6, 2014)

While I enjoyed ww, once nl came out I think I- and many others- finally realized how much content we had actually been missing out on. It's very hard to go back now, because while the original games are gems, they just don't compete with nl.

I sold my ww too.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

I loved it so much! //; v ; All I did was play it hehe ; u ;  Then I stopped, and now there's no way I can get back into it.  I've tried, but it's so different and underdeveloped compared to New Leaf.  I feel like I should be getting as much as I'm expecting, but I can't on such an old game.
I still have the game card though.  It probably would have been best to have purchased it before New Leaf. u v u


----------



## Mango (Dec 6, 2014)

okay so nl is your first game?


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 7, 2014)

I loved Wild World!
...Until I saw New Leaf, then I found out I was missing out on some cool stuff, and I stopped playing it until I got my hands on a copy of New Leaf. 
A few weeks later I went to my weed-infested WW town again, and I shut it off not even two minutes into gameplay. It was so slow and for lack of a better word, boring.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 7, 2014)

If you've only ever played New Leaf, it's obvious that you'd hate the previous instalments. Nintendo try to make the new instalments better than the previous, and they succeed to do that. You hate it because it's not New Leaf.


----------



## oreo (Dec 9, 2014)

WW was amazing for conversations with the villagers. *A*
I also miss waving to the furry friends from afar. >n<
The soundtrack was beautiful too... The graphics on the other hand, ahaha... u w u;
It sure brings back nostalgic memories.... I enjoyed playing WW with my best friend back in elementary school.


----------



## Tao (Dec 11, 2014)

I only played a bit of Wild World on my friends DS AFTER I had New Leaf. 
Wasn't a fan of it, it was just 'underwhelming'. Plus everybody looked like they had been smacked with a hammer.


AC just seems to be one of those games that only ever 'improves' with not much reason to play older games outside of nostalgia.


----------



## StaleCupcake (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm pretty much the same with everyone else. Wild World was good at the time but New Leaf has ruined it for me sadly.


----------



## Kasuralixa (Dec 12, 2014)

OP is exactly what I did.. I bought WW because I love NL and I figured it'd be good, since everyone said it was good and it was awful. It gave me a headache and was annoying to play. I only paid like $10 for it since it was used without the box thing, but I ended up just giving it to my fiance because I didn't want it and I'd only get like $1 for it if I traded it in. NL has definitely spoiled me.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wild World was my first ever Animal Crossing game, I got it when I was seven. That being said, I was addicted to Wild World up until New Leaf came out. I loved Wild World so much, I would play it for hours and take my DS everywhere I went. It was like my little perfect world. When New Leaf came out, I thought it was impossible to love it more than my Wild World game. Boy was I wrong. Now whenever I go back to Wild World for memories, it's just so... ugh. Boring. And seeing the graphics after playing New Leaf for a while made me cringe. I can only play it for like 10 minutes at a time, only to look back at memories. Nothing else on that game is fun to me anymore.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 12, 2014)

Compared to new leaf in almost every aspect, it's out-shined.

31$ is really expensive for a DS game which was probably pre-owned and came out almost 10 years ago...
Where did you even buy it from? If the place is charging that much for wild world then imagine how much they're over-pricing other games.


----------



## smb3master (Dec 12, 2014)

I remember getting Wild World a few years ago, it was pretty good when I first got it, but it hasn't aged well at all, especially after playing New Leaf since it's release date.
I think the main thing that I had against it, was the fact you could only have 8 villagers, and the towns were pretty bland. (GC and CF had multiple layers, and NL has better layouts, and a lower beach)


----------



## Justin (Dec 12, 2014)

Bowie said:


> If you've only ever played New Leaf, it's obvious that you'd hate the previous instalments. Nintendo try to make the new instalments better than the previous, and they succeed to do that. You hate it because it's not New Leaf.



I echo this post essentially. Wild World is still my favourite Animal Crossing game actually, but that's mostly just because I have a lot of nostalgia and memories associated with it, and it was the first game with online play. Objectively, it's probably the worst game in the series actually in terms of features and content. So it's pretty expected that somehow who played New Leaf first would find it extremely underwhelming.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'ts just that New Leaf renders Wild World inferior now.

This is pretty much the same as having a high-end LCD TV, then going back and getting a TV that was considered "high-end" nine years ago. (Wow, Wild World came out nine years ago?? I feel old...)


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2014)

When I was younger, I absolutely _loved_ Wild World. I have so many memories of it, and it probably has the most nostalgia for me out of the whole AC series. WW was also my first AC game.

Obviously after playing in New Leaf, it's hard to go back to the previous installment. It just depends on your position, I guess.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 13, 2014)

I feel like the only person who actually liked a transition to ACWW from New Leaf. I know I'm not, though.


----------



## mayorofparadise (Dec 14, 2014)

I used to play wildoworld as a kid and I loved it back then, I went on it recently and I can't believe the difference, with wild world you do the same thing over and over and you get bored really easy, I was only on it for about ten mins! 
New leaf has so much to do in the game, like inviting friends over and going on tours.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

I've been an Animal Crossing fan since Population: Growing (Gamecube) and I loved every game in the series, now, it's just hard to go back. I understand that feel. I don't have copies of the previous games anymore (because, college came around, and I decided since I wasn't going to play them again, they should go to a new home). It's so weird to play newer games in the series and then go back, because they're so different.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 20, 2014)

I've been playin Animal Crossing since the release of the first game and for me, it's always been difficult to go back... except for Gamecube for some reason! New Leaf is basically just a better Wild World LOL. I liked City Folk a lot but it just feels like New Leaf is an improved version. The Gamecube original is the one that still keeps its charm for me, I LOVE it


----------

